# Romee Strijd - walking the runway for 2018 Victoria’s Secret Fashion Show at Pier 94 in New York 08.11.2018 x5



## brian69 (9 Nov. 2018)

​


----------



## MetalFan (9 Nov. 2018)

:thx: für den blonden Engel!


----------



## king2805 (7 Dez. 2018)

danke eine augenweide


----------



## cloudbox (17 Dez. 2018)

Thanks for Romee!


----------

